# Connecting pipe to the dump valve



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Any recommended ways of attaching a waste pipe to the dump valve so that it gives me more flexibility as to where I can empty?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

By suitable fittings and pipe from www.caktanks.co.uk

Dave


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Cheers Dave

Awesome catalogue, I could imagine spending a weekend in their shop!!

However I couldn't find the required diameter pipe (3.5"/ 88mm).

Its a big one!

Simon


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Simon

Not sure if this is any help but I posted about a similar issue the other week

Regards
Hugh

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15223.html&highlight=


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day to All

See pages 19 and 20 in the 2006 C.A.K Tanks Catalogue

Just got my miserable dribble waste tank valve replaced some weeks ago. Ordered and fitted by (recommended)South Fork Caravans in Somerset when we were visiting our son. Job I could have done myself but Navigator suggests a 75 yo shoudn't scrabble about under their camping cars!!

Will no longer be embarrassed in the morning dump queue on an Aire or Stellplatz.

HTH

Ken ........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi all

Just got my adaptor and pipe - next day delivery

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/

Cheers

Simon


----------

